# the best advice I was given.



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rather than going through your day struggling with "I can't feel emotions or I feel numb". rather wake up with each day with a new curiosity of "what new feelings will I feel today".

We already expect to not feel. so why freak about it? Scan your day for what actually does move you. As subtle as it may be, enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## ThisDisorder (Nov 26, 2013)

The only trouble I find with this is that since I feel like im not "here", my mind wanders to inanimate objects and I stare blankly into space, thus I have no way of connecting to anything in life emotionally or physically.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

At first you wont. Its not like everything will give you a feeling. but is one thing...... one thing makes feel something. Not even a feeling, maybe something makes you feel less anxious, that a change in sensation. Focus on that. that is a positive thing.

I guess what im trying to say here. is the mentality is, if something becomes less bad even if it still feels bad, its still good.

I hope im making sense here


----------

